
Stripe Atlas for LLCs - pbardea
https://stripe.com/blog/atlas-llc
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16960172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16960172)
(except patio11's because the other thread has already got one and it's very
nice).

------
patio11
Hideho folks. I worked with the team on this, and am happy to answer any
questions you have.

